# K&N Cold Air Intake



## DiRN (Jan 12, 2004)

Last night I installed the K&N Typhoon CAI. Most of the top of the inlet duct hangs down a little and is somewhat visible through the grille. Has anyone else with the K&N noticed this? Or is it just mine?


----------

